# Stradalli carbon clinchers?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Are these reputable/safe? I have a friend who wants new wheels, but is a penny pincher. Something about sub $1k clinchers kind of make me nervous, mostly because I've never heard of them.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's the transcript of the emails I traded with the guy 2 weeks ago:

Not 1
We had a guy win second at state champion ship with it and we have 1 guy
riding them for 1 year and he is about 240 lbs



Thank you!

Tom Stradalli
Stradalli Cycles


-----Original Message-----
From: Daren Rogers [mailto:drogers] 
Sent: Friday, February 05, 2010 08:48
To: Tom Stradalli
Subject: Re: Carbon Wheels

One last question, have there been any issues with the ones you've sold?

Thanks again,
Daren

On 2/5/2010 11:27 AM, Tom Stradalli wrote:
> > Bin on market for 2 years for our company and the manufatorer is in wheel
> > business for over 36 years
> >
> >
> >
> > Thank you!
> >
> > Tom Stradalli
> > Stradalli Cycles
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Daren Rogers [mailto:drogers]
> > Sent: Friday, February 05, 2010 06:46
> > To: Tom Stradalli
> > Subject: Re: Carbon Wheels
> >
> > Tom,
> >
> > Thank you for your quick reply. How long have you been selling this
> > particular wheel and have there been an known issues with it? I am very
> > interested in it, but I am hesitant to purchase them with out knowing
> > more about them and with no warranty.
> >
> > Thank you,
> > Daren
> >
> > On 2/4/2010 1:52 PM, Tom Stradalli wrote:
> > 
>> >> Hello
>> >> In stock ship same day fed ex
>> >> No warrenty at the 899$ price it's a 1 time special
>> >> At full retail price it's a 2 year warrenty
>> >> 954 629 1039
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> Thank you!
>> >>
>> >> Tom Stradalli
>> >> Stradalli Cycles
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> -----Original Message-----
>> >> From: Daren Rogers [mailto:drogers]
>> >> Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 19:16
>> >> To: [email protected]
>> >> Subject: Carbon Wheels
>> >>
>> >> What kind of warranty is offered with your wheelset and when will they
>> >> be available to ship?
>> >>
>> >> Thank you,
>> >> Daren Rogers


And here's a link to another thread about them. I got a heck of a deal on Easton EC 90 Aeros so I went that direction. Truth be told, the misspelled words in his emails were a major turn off to dealing with him

Also, you can get 'em on ebay for $799 and free shipping here


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My friend is viewing his ebay items. LOL, he can claim people are riding them, but I'd rather hear from an actual rider. 

What's that old saying about cheap carbon wheels and emergency dental work?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

They are Equinox hoops built on Joytech hubs. Nothing special...just a wheelset spec'd out of the TBG. 
The hoops themselves are rock solid...the hubs...don't know...

I have a set of the hoops built on WI hubs with CXRays and they are great. No issues at all with the hoops.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> They are Equinox hoops built on Joytech hubs. Nothing special...just a wheelset spec'd out of the TBG.
> The hoops themselves are rock solid...the hubs...don't know...
> 
> I have a set of the hoops built on WI hubs with CXRays and they are great. No issues at all with the hoops.


Gotcha. I'd tell him, although now he's back in $300 wheel mode. Shoulda saw that one coming.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Gotcha. I'd tell him, although now he's back in $300 wheel mode. Shoulda saw that one coming.


Don't know what he thinks about weight, but check into Williams carbon clinchers.

www.williamscycling.com


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Don't know what he thinks about weight, but check into Williams carbon clinchers.
> 
> www.williamscycling.com


Those seem nice, but he means $300 total.


----------



## dangtran (May 9, 2013)

spade2you said:


> My friend is viewing his ebay items. LOL, he can claim people are riding them, but I'd rather hear from an actual rider.
> 
> What's that old saying about cheap carbon wheels and emergency dental work?


I have a pair of Stradalli Carbon clincher for about 8 months now. I'm not a professional cyclist and only race in cat D and C collegiate for 1 season. My bike has crashed a couple of times during training back in Spring semester 2013 and they have been going fine for a long time. They are still intact. However, the rear wheel makes loud noise when freewheeling according to the way it's designed (even before the crashes. I know it's been a while since your original post but I hope I could help.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Since I live in South Florida, near where Stradalli is located, I see quite a few of their bikes and wheels. Many strong riders use their bikes and wheels and they have a great, high end reputation around here. They also have a great rep for customer service. One friend had been eyeing a $1500 bike from them, and when finally went back a month later, ready to buy, was disappointed that the bike was out of stock. They gave her a bike that retailed for $1000 more at no extra charge. many locals also get great deals on last year models.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Holy crap, my eyes are blinded by all those decals!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

the blatant ferrari copy font featured so prominently and frequently totally puts me off in every way.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

You can order your bike with a lot less bling. 

"Catania" Full Carbon Road Bike. SRAM Red. Lightweight Meilenstein Wheels

Stradalli Road Bike Full Carbon Clincher Wheels Set


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If you want carbon clinchers that aren't too expensive, try looking at November Rail 52s. They just announced that they're building them with T11 hubs, so you don't have to get stuck with the stock Novatecs or go straight up to the Gucci Chris King R45s. With the T11s the set is $1425. Sapim CX-Ray 20/24 spokes laced 2x/2x on the rear for both sides. Comes with Black Prince pads and skewers. Claimed weight of 1525g. They're pushing this price point for market penetration, and they said the price will go up within the next few months, but they didn't indicate how much higher.

EDIT: I just realized this was a dredged thread from three years ago. D-:


----------

